# Disconnect/Reconnect



## Marelectric (Sep 21, 2013)

What is involved with a service disconnect/reconnect? I was approached by a contractor who raises houses at the New Jersey shore area. He didn't give me any details.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Marelectric said:


> What is involved with a service disconnect/reconnect? I was approached by a contractor who raises houses at the New Jersey shore area. He didn't give me any details.


Well if the meter is on the house, it's all Poco baby!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Depends on the PoCo. Many PoCo's in NJ make the electrician do it.


----------



## Marelectric (Sep 21, 2013)

There are a lot of homes that are going to be raised. Some say thousands. The power company will disconnect power at the street. It seems pretty straight forward but I don't know how difficult the townships are making it. I was wondering if anyone has done one of these at the Jersey Shore.


----------

